# SBS-01/SCS-01 delays



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't even received the speakers and I'm already impressed by these guys.



> Thank you for your recent speaker order with SVS. Since their introduction, the SBS-01 and SCS-01 lines have received accolades from press and customers around the world. While designed in Ohio USA by SVS engineers and extensively tested in our factory, these are built by the industry’s best factories to stringent standards we set and monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To stick to your quality standards even when it may mean losing orders, customers, face... speaks loudly in my opinion. It's just not something you see every day anymore.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I also got that email as i am waiting on the 5.1 package. I think that i will wait. I am in no rush but it would be nice to have now. lol. Sucks that they say it may take upto 90 days. Good things come to those who wait....right.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope so. Oh well, I guess it's best to put it out of mind. By the time they do get here, it will be like a surprise birthday gift.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i was ordering it tomorrow afternoon.....i wonder if there is anything they can do....very stand up of them for offering the discounts and such. this company ceases to amaze me when it comes to customer service....sooo helpful. 

matt


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever since my first encounter with SVSound in the 90's, I have been amazed with their uncanny willingness to help the customer. Now after several subs and the SBS-01 system, I am just about as satisfied as a customer can be. Thank SVSound! Dennis


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I have to say after this and a couple other emails plus a phone call with Erik, I am very impressed with the service. From the reviews and testimonials I've seen, I should be equally impressed with the product. My sub (PB12-NSD) shipped today, so hopefully the house will be :hsd: by next week.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

jwagner said:


> I have to say after this and a couple other emails plus a phone call with Erik, I am very impressed with the service. From the reviews and testimonials I've seen, I should be equally impressed with the product. My sub (PB12-NSD) shipped today, so hopefully the house will be :hsd: by next week.


Based on my experience, I feel confident you'll find the PB12-NSD as impressive as the service you've received. I'm very satisfied with it, both for music and movies.

Let us know what you think when you get it. Keep in mind that proper setup is critical. I had a 20+ year old Infinity 10" servo that was a fine sub for its day, but it's peaky nature was such that you could pretty much throw it anywhere in a room and it would sound the same. I found the PB12-NSD more particular about placement and settings, but I was rewarded by smooth, deep extended bass that blends wonderfully with my other speakers. It will also, when called upon, shake the rafters!

Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, the sub is supposed to be here Monday. I plan to leave work early to meet the UPS guy when it arrives. Hopefully, it will get here early enough to have time to play with it a bit before my wife gets off work. UPS seems to get here anywhere between 12pm and 8pm unpredictably, though it's been close to 2 pm lately.

As for placement, I have a couple spots in mind to try out that have pre-approved WAF ratings. One is a corner, one is just behind the couch and then I have most of the left side wall. I have no room on the front wall other than the corner. Hopefully I can find a decent position in these areas.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If only REW could measure WAF peaks and BFD could smooth them out!

Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

DougMac said:


> If only REW could measure WAF peaks and BFD could smooth them out!


If only, but then what would the fun be in that.:huh:


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

I received the same e-mail. I'm getting the 7.1 SCS with SBS surrounds and a PB12 Plus sub. I was blown away with the offer. I even asked them if I could add something to the order for the difference. I figured as long as they are good enough to take money off and I have a budget for it, I wanna help them out as much as I can.

Unofficial ETA is Mid to Late October by the way. Thats not official so don't quote me on it, but that is when they are looking to get them out in an ideal world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, I had originally ordered the 5.1 SBS system with the PB10-NSD and upgraded to the PB12-NSD. I don't think any bigger of a sub would fly by the wife well and my room's too small for 7.1 (the rear surrounds would end up being less than three feet from the side surrounds), especially given the source material I have (none, I don't own Blu-Ray yet). 

I may eventually upgrade the front LR to the SCS-01's and move the front SBS-01's to rear surround duty, but by then, I will probably have the itch for something bigger and better. Or worse, I'll be building my own (I'm an electrical engineer by trade so drivers and crossovers don't scare me nearly as bad as the furniture making part).


----------

